# Your fish can talk!



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to point out to all the new comers here that there are 2 things that are the most important things to keeping a nice system going.

Number one: Early on in your saltwater adventures it is important to test your water regularly! I'm not saying you need to test it every day. But make sure you test it regularly to keep everything in check. This is even more important when dealing with nano tanks.

Number Two: Listen to your fish!

This may sound od to you right now, but eventually you will learn your fishes behavior. Just like how they learn what time feeding time is. You will start to notice they know the shape of the food container and when it's in your hand they all swarm to the top!

This same idea can be used to have an idea when to check your tank for problems.

For an example you have a fish who is always docile and just swims around minding his/her own fish business. You wake up to it darting around or acting out of the ordinary. TEST EVERYTHING!

Don't make the mistake of thinking maybe the fish is just acting funny. Most of the time when I have issues with my tank I will be tipped off by the way my naso tang acts. He has saved my butt in a few mishaps.

Other then that, over time you will get a feel for how your tank responds to everything. Your tank will uniquely respond to different things. Maybe its chemicals, or water, or temp, light, skimmer settings, etc. Always learn how your personal tank reacts to changes in habit. When you have learned these things you stand a much better chance at keeping your tank around for decades!


All the other trivial stuff like what 'brand' of xyz or things like that will eventually be obsolete when you learn the only thing that REALLY matters is water quality and you're livestock !


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Very good advice, I agree!


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Listening to my fish sounds very interesting but it is the truth 
i really appreciate your idea


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

good posting


----------

